# IBFA. WORLD championships, oct 18th Rome



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

As the uk rep for the IBFA, Int b/building fitness association, i am selecting a team to compete in Rome oct 18th. All classes are available, juniors under 23yrs, short, medium, tall, b/b, and fitness, over 45. 55, and 65. Will have to confirm ladies. It clashes with the england show, so it may not be ideal for some. I have been involved with them for 5yrs and the shows are well run and judged fairly. The standard is excellent and similar to Nac. 2 nights accomodation is provided and cheap flights available. If you think you can be in amazing shape, and have some pedigree, contact me or bob dawson from Bodywise at hinckley leicestershire. Im in teeside and available on this site. will post some photos of the recent Universe and europe in italy july 4th. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one year from now and i would put my name on the list buddy but this year is out unless they have a chubby class


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> one year from now and i would put my name on the list buddy but this year is out unless they have a chubby class


 will gladly include you ideal short class, think about uni and europes early july in sapri

. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

*More ibfa universe and europes pics , with myb and winner bob dawson, more to come.*


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

*More ibfa pics, featuring the amazing eric orreo, mispelt i think beating our own brian connolly, over 45 class. myb:thumbup1:*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marticus said:


> will gladly include you ideal short class, think about uni and europes early july in sapri
> 
> . myb:thumbup1:


will do mate i am hoping next year will be my best year......how are you?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> will do mate i am hoping next year will be my best year......how are you?


 Im ok after a few domestic problems, back in teeside, with eddie and deny, focusing on comps and living the dream, look forward to you putting all that knowledge and experience into your physique, dont worry you can continue to improve for years to come, play a canny game, and stay healthy. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Still looking to add to the uk team to compete in rome, oct 18th. Have appointed daz hallet a classic competitor from weymouth as ibfa southern rep, and bob dawson as midlands, myb northern, and uk rep. Between us we select the competitors. Daz is on this site as daz8. So if interested or you know of a suitable bodybuilder, then contact me, and i will check them out. We are missing shaun watson and brian connolly, so have up to 5 places available. Still 8 weeks away this sunday. myb:thumbup1: pic short class europe july, myb 3rd place.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

got poster through for pro am comp held with ibfa worlds, oct 18th, any pros out there want to compete? myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Planning to come over to watch and scream for you all....can you tell me the nearest airport Marty? Still trying to figure out whether to fly over or get the ferry and drive from Corfu. Cheers!


 Will send you poster, well done for also enduring such a show. Now your quest continues, will pm you some ideas to get leaner. .Nearest airport ciampino myb


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

more info here:

http://www.ibfasport.com/2009/rome/mr_miss_world_ibfa_2009.html


----------



## lecoatch (Aug 8, 2009)

My friend eric orrao will be in rome in very good shape ripped to the bone,

picture of eric sapri veery ripped like every year, eric is 48 but sure the most ripped in france .


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

MARTYN YATES BROWN

Over 55


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

BOB DAWSON


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

3 french man for Rome ibfa contest all over 45

falcou


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Some great physiques there Marti.. :rockon:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

falcou said:


> 3 french man for Rome ibfa contest all over 45
> 
> falcou


 Fantastic photo, we have one over 45 entry. Will show him this pic. Will either inspire him or sicken. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

IBFA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS 2009

(Bodybuilding & Fitness)

Men and female

12th Edition.- Sunday - October 18th.

Rome - Palacavicchi Ciampino

Via Ranuccio Bianchi Bandinelli 130

Organizer:

Dr. Biagio Filizola- e-mail- [email protected]

Mr. Temugin Filizola -e-mail- [email protected] mobile 3342579923

Tel. and Fax +39 0973 392820

Via Vallone Ischitello, 10

84073 Sapri -SA- Italy

CONTEST SITE: Palacavicchi, Ciampino,

Via Ranuccio Bianchi Bandinelli 130

How arrive to Palacavicchi:

WITH CAR-From the Highway: Florence, Rome, Neaples Rome North,

Go to Grande Raccordo Anulare (Ring) direction "Airports - Appia/Tuscolana" and continue to t exit" # 21/22." for CIAMPINO, Industrial CIAMPINO Zone, CIAMPINO Airport.

WITH FLYGTHS: Airport of Fiumicino, Southwest Rome.

Go to "Grande Raccordo Anulare" (Ring) direction "Via APPIA - Naples" and continue to the only tunnel that is found on the G.R.A., take the second exit " that in this case it doesn't have a number as the others (it is the following one of the 23)

Signed as: CIAMPINO - GREGNA SANT'ANDREA - INDUSTRIAL ZONE

You make the ramp of exit that directly introduces you on Via Ranuccio Bianchi Bandinelli.

REGISTRATIONS:

Entries are open to all bodybuilders, men and women.

Registrations, measurements / weight athletes:

Saturday October 17 from 6.00 pm to 9.00 pm at Hotel Palacavicchi, Via di Ciampino 70, 00178 Rome.

Sunday 18th October from 9.00 am to 11.00 am at Palacavicchi assembly room

Registration Fees is 50,00 € (cash only at registrations).

Registration Fees to compete in two different categories is 100,00 € (cash only at registrations).

Non Italian Competitors: The registrations ends on October 11th 2009.

Plese e-mail your entry form to: [email protected] or [email protected] or fax +39 0973 392820.

Please enclose pertsonal curriculum and photo, IBFA accepts registrations of competitors of international standard .

MEN CATEGORIES:

Juniors (born in 1987 and after).

FITNESS

Lightweight-Small Class (-173 - 0 kg).

ATHLETIC

Lightweight -Tall Class (+173 - 0kg).

Lightweight -Small Class (-173 + 4 kg).

Lightweight -Tall Class (+173 + 6 kg).

BODYBUILDING

(no weigtht limits)

Small Class Body Building (-170 cm).

Medium Class Body Building (170 -178 cm).

Tall Class Body Building (+178 cm).

Men Over 45 bodybuilding

born in 1964 and before (no weight limits)

Over 45 Lightweight + 3 kg.

Over 55

born in 1954 and before.

Over 65

born in 1944 and before.

WILL BE ELECTED Overalls Winners of Lightweight and Bodybuilding Classes.

WOMEN CLASSES:

Miss Fitness

One class-3 Rounds - Bikini, Individual Routine, Evening Suit.

Miss Shape

One class - 2 Rounds - Comparisons, Individual Routine.

Miss Bodybuilding

One class- 2 Rounds- Comparisons, Individual Routine

Miss Over 35 (born in 1974 and before). One class (Comparisons, Routine)

Miss Over 45 (born in 1964 and before). One class (Comparisons, Routine)

Overall Winner of Women Classes

Prizes:

Statuettes for the first places, trophies and medals to the first 6 places.

Diploma to all the competitors.

Routines: Mister 60 seconds, Miss 90 second.

Music: Competitors music on CD, format wave or mp3.

Accessories: Choreographies are welcome, women can wear shoes with heels.

For the Women: In the Comparisons Round don't cover your abdominals, wear bikinis.

Men Poses:

Relaxed pose: front, right side, back and left side.

Compulsory Poses: Frontal Double Biceps, Lat Spread, Side Chest,

Side Triceps, Back Double Biceps , Back Lat Spread, Calves, Abdominal and Thighs, Most Muscular Pose.

Women Poses:

Relaxed pose: front, right side, back and left side.

Compulsory Poses: Frontal Double Biceps, Lat Spread, Side Chest,Side Triceps, Double Biceps , Back Lat Spread, Abdominal and Thighs,.

Plese note: Compulsory poses ere request for the women fitness contest.

TRANSFERS:

From ROMA TERMINI Railway Station: Buses-Coaches: Marsala Street to Ciampino Airport price (6/7 €). Hotel Palacavicchi offer a low cost shuttle. Distance from the airport to the hotel about 8 kms.

Metro: Line A. Stop at: ANAGNINA.

From Ciampino Airport or Anagnina Metro, to Palacavicchi or Hotel Palacavicchi, are available Taxi or Bus price about 20 €.

From Fiumicino Airport: Leonardo Express train to Rome Termini Rayl way Station, price about 10-12 € .

From Rome Termini, Metro Line Á. stop ANAGNINA.

For other transfers contact the organization.

COMPETITION PROGRAM

Competition will start at 11.00 am (Masters Over 65, Over 55, Over 45, Hp Over 45, Miss Over 35/45)

Lunch Break from 1.00 pm to 2.00 pm.

Contests will start again at 2.30 pm.

Contests Program will be available one week before the contest in ibfasport.com, aicitalia.org websites, IBFA and BODYWEB message boards.

Show Tickets:

Numbered Seats 20.00 € (only pre-sale email [email protected], payment withe western union or paypal to [email protected]) others sets not numbered 10.00 € (at the box-office).

PHOTOGRAPHERS:

NO unauthorized photography or video recording will be permitted

The central Sets in the first row are available for photographers at 50 €.

Hotel Accommodation:

Official hotel is Palacavicchi ALTAQUOTA (4 stars) www.hotelpalacavicchi.com

Street of Ciampino 70, 00178 Ciampino Rome.

Tel 06 7934210 06 79342132 FAX 06 79341556

Price rooms: 50,00 € a day in double rooms with breackfast.

Single rooms is 70,00 € a day with breackfast.

Accommodation for Competitors:

The Organization pay 2 days hotel accommodation in double room.

Extra rate for single room is 20,00€ a day to pay at check-in.

Accommodation for relatives and friends:

Hotel Bookings will be made only with anticipate payment, please send the money

with Western Union to Biagio Filizola sapri Italy or paypal [email protected]

"BATTAGLIA dei GIGANTI":

At some stage of the IBFA World's Championships , will be held the second edition of the Italian Battle of the Giants Tour, an invite only contest for men professional bodybuilders with money prizes. For information, please contact the organization.

Can compete at Battaglia dei Giganti professionals athletes or winers of international competitions.

PLEASE NOTE: Is not scheduled female category of Battle of Giants 2009 in Rome.

CLIMATE: In the month of October the weather in Rome is habitually good, little cold in the night .

more info:

http://www.ibfasport.com/2009/rome/mr_miss_world_ibfa_2009.html

Dr BIAGIO FILIZOLA

Ibfa President

Mr. TEMUGIN FILIZOLA

ITALY

IBFA Secretary


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just received latest pic of 71yrs shortly, Dr Biagio Filizola, Italian president of the IBFA. Has held Mr Italy, for last 39yrs, and for many years european, and universe contests. The standard of competition is phenomenal, and his organisation, and hospitality second to none. He lives in Sapri 150 miles south of Naples, and runs a gym with his lovely family. An inspiration to me, and a man who has helped expedite many bodybuilders dreams. Non political bodybuilder, who truly runs shows in a relaxed manner, that recognises the sacrifices we make. As you can see by his condition, he lives the lifestyle. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

Results IBFA Worlds Championships 2009

Rome Palacavicchi 18 October.

Juniores

1 Kaver Luca. Slovenia

2 Polyak Istvan. Hungary

3 Resman Janez. Slovenia

Small Class

1 Thierry Dino. Guadalupe

2 Baroncini Alan. Italy

3 Jukka Pekka Nousiainen. Finland

4 Autuori Alessandro. Italy

5 Tesedor Lorenzo. Spain

Middle Class

1 Basso Romeo. Italy

2 Qasem Ali Alleth. Saudi Arabia

3 De Riso Bruno. Italy

4 Gallo Lorenzo. Italy

5 Andonoski Antonio. Macedonia

6 Marinangeli Marco Italy

Tall Class

1 Kovacic Roni. Croatia

2 Orrao Eric. France

3 Zafirov Tode. Macedonia

4 Marzano Massimiliano. Italy

5 Crupi Mauro. Italy

6 Pasalic Dragan. Italy

7 Giusti Moreno. Italy

H/P -173cm + 0 kg

1 Pischedda Angelo Italy

2 Scordino Stefano. Italy

3 Casolari Fabio. Italy

4 Secchi Antonello. Italy

5 Persol Manuel Maurice. Italy

H/P +173cm + 0 kg

1 Coppelli Furio. Italy

2 Bianconi Luca. Italy

3 Messina Antonio. Italy

4 Koren David. Slovenia

5 Deli Peri Francesco. Italy

6 Sanna Federico. Italy

H/P -173cm + 4 kg

1 Broncini Alan. Italy

2 Tesedor Lorenzo. Spain

3 Davis John. Spain

4 Casagrande Leonardo. Italy

H/P +173cm + 6 kg

1 Tinelli Stefano. Italy

2 Amodio Alessandro. Italy

3 Coppelli Furio. Italy

4 Simic Goran. Slovenia

5 Santala Risto. Finland

6 Venturini Michele. Italy

7 Mengarelli Massimo Italia

7 Ristoski Velko. Macedonia

7 Zani Nicola. Italy

7 Zapusek Daniel. France

7 Conte Giuseppe. Italy

Over 45 Bodybuilding

1 Tinelli Stefano. Italy

2 Orrao Eric Francia

3 Daniels Liam. England

4 Eccheli Giorgio. Italy

5 Zani Nicola. Italy

Over 45 +3Kg

1 Davis John. Spain

2 Secchi Antonello. Italy

3 Monoyer Patrick France

4 Silanos Sebastien France

5 Biagioni Giancarlo Italy

Over 55

1 Lo Tito Vincenzo. Italy

2 Dawson Bob Inghilterra

3 Yates Brown Martyn Inghilterra

4 Mihailescu Cristian. Romania

5 Scognamiglio Gabriele. Italy

6 Borrelli Vincenzo. Italy

7 Brathen Gunnar. Norway

7 Zani Nicola. Italy

Over 65

1 Lo Tito Vincenzo Italy

2 Gravina Nicola. Italy

Miss Fitness

1 Giordani Anna Maria. Italy

2 Capaldo Nunzia. Italy

3 Swann Clara. France

4 Masillo Marianna. Italy

5 Colasanti Francesca. Italy

6 Di Crescenzo Enevia. Italy

Miss Over 35

1 Gaume Caroline. France

2 Brida Stefania. Italy

3 Capaldo Nunzia. Italy

4 Coco Fabiola. Italy

Miss Over 45

1 Pons Chantal. France

2 De Francisis Loredana. Italy

3 Coco Fabiola. Italy

Miss Bodybuilding

1 Gaume Caroline. France

2 Micheli Roberta. Italy

3 Brida Stefania. Italy

4 Lorieri Cinzia, Italy

Miss Shape

1 Capaldo Nunzia. Italy

2 Graziadei Luigia. Italy

3 Angelini Grazia. Italy

4 Di Crescenzo Enevia. Italy

Overall Mister World IBFA 2009 Basso Romeo Italy

Overall Miss World IBFA 2009 Gaume Caroline France

Competitors 89

Countries takin part: 14, Italy, Francie, Slovenia, Norway, Finland, Guadalupe, England, Hungary, Romania, Macedonia, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Croatia.


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)




----------

